# New Sonar/GPS



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

I just had a small windfall and I'm in the market for a new color combo unit . My boat is a 17' Parker CC . I don't want to clutter up the the console with too many units ergo the combo . I don't want to go over $ 600.00 . In your humble opinions , what would you suggest ? I've alredy got a radio and hand held gps . Help ? Thanks ahead .


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

take a look at the lowarnce M68Cs gps/fishfinder combo i no it has a small screen but its a nice unit for smaller boats
if not i would go for a 337


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

if you go with something in the 337 line then get the external antenna, the internal antenna's have not done so good.

take a look at eagle also, great features for the money.

jerry


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

jerrys right whenever possible when buying a GPS get external, this is a big deal becuase if u have something like ttop or mount it in an enclosed space an internal will not get good recpetion


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

I bought a Garmin 498c for $602.00 , free shipping and saved the 5% MD sales tax by having shipped to Tom in Delaware . I'm very happy .


----------

